# Gravely 20G rear hitch extension ideas?



## ruger1v (May 14, 2017)

Looking to extend the hitch back some away from the motor. Also raise it up a bit if possible. Any ideas or suggestions. Ideally a simple bolt on option would be great.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Ruger1v !
How far do you want to extend it,and how much higher ??


----------



## ruger1v (May 14, 2017)

Would like to extend about 6" and raise about 8".


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A local welding shop could probably work one up,for about $50.


----------



## ruger1v (May 14, 2017)

That is seeming like best option. Looks like I can have it made to bolt rite on the bracket under motor. Any suggestions on thickness of steel for bracket. Or I can go with same thickness as bracket under the motor 

Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go with the same thickness as the bracket.


----------

